# Log for Shoulder Mount



## radkejd (Mar 29, 2009)

I actually got the idea from one I saw on TBH... When I got this ram back from Ronny that works at Keith John's Outdoors I couldn't find a wall that it looked right on... So I went to the wood lot and cut a log that I thought would work and after a week of working on it... It's in the house and wanted to know what you guys think...


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

*log*

looks good now get you a turkey sitting on a limb coming off one side


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet! That's a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## TJohnson (Sep 7, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Casey623 (Jul 7, 2010)

that is one of the most awesome ideas I have ever seen. What did you stain the log with?


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

I like it, and agree that it is something that would be great to add more mounts to

keep it up


----------



## Fritz23 (Aug 4, 2010)

I like it... Looks great. What did you put on it to keep if from rotting


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

that looks great, what did the neighbors think of it lol with all those houses there and the chain saw running, "what in the heck is that guy doing"


----------

